
Nike wins over moderates with Kaepernick TV ad according to  Swayable (YC W18) - vcoffman
https://medium.com/swayable/nike-wins-over-political-moderates-with-new-kaepernick-tv-ad-8728a0653d74
======
Fjolsvith
"These results offer a perspective on a question that is becoming more and
more important for brands: can taking a clear stand in favor of core values be
a winning strategy, even when that stand is opposed by a segment of the public
as well as the president?

Just measuring reactions on social media would argue against this — with the
hashtag #boycottNike trending on Twitter. However, social furor and engagement
from those active online and overall sentiment of those actually viewing the
ad may not be correlated based on Swayable’s research. Instead, this research
suggests that the furor is limited to a few specific groups."

Without demographic breakdowns, one could suggest anything.

------
ajiang
Really interesting study. Goes without saying that this would be a lot more
impactful if it came with demographic breakdowns and confidence intervals.

It did get me curious as to Swayable's methodology, which isn't really listed
on the website (or I didn't find it in a cursory review).

Finally, this would all be more meaningful to view it from a specific purpose
lens. Do we care about whether or not it affects sales? Then perhaps it would
be helpful to know the results from likely buyers. Do we care whether it
affects voters? Then a view of likely voters is relevant.

In any case, I love blog posts like this that share data. I almost always wish
they'd dive a little deeper.

~~~
vcoffman
Thanks for your feedback. You're totally right, demographic breakdowns and
confidence intervals are important. There's a link to the demo at the bottom
of the blog post where you can see that. The little gray lines on each graph
indicate the confidence intervals. The bars are grayed out if the result isn't
statistically significant. There several demographic breakdowns available as
well.

